# Brown Hair Algae\Diatoms?



## madlan (17 Nov 2013)

Hi all,

I've got a really annoying algae that starting to annoy me...
I thought it was the usual diatoms as the tank is only a few weeks old but it's growing in threads rather than a film. It seems brittle as if rubbed it breaks up unto tiny needle like pieces. Anyway, here's a photo:


----------



## andyh (18 Nov 2013)

My gut is that its the new tank scenario i.e your filter hasn't reached maturity and its just diatoms.
Water changes and waiting are the way to go.


----------



## madlan (18 Nov 2013)

Hmm, it's a 3 month old eheim 2213 - I stripped the tank bare (except for the filter media) to get rid of this but back it comes! 
What do you think about no light? I have a 11w PC over it (30l), EI dosing plus high Co2 (drop checker almost yellow). Lighting is 6 hours a day at the moment.
Planting is minimal unfortunately due to this being a rare moss grow out tank.


----------



## madlan (26 Nov 2013)

It starting to go - seems shrimp love the stuff!


----------

